# Libellenlarven und Fische .... na wie denn nu ?



## dat.jule (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich war länger nicht hier, aber nun hätte ich mal wieder eine Frage und Euer Schwarmwissen ist gefragt, da mir bisher weder die Beiträge hier, noch der Freund Google eine befriediegende Antwort geben konnte. Wir haben ja vor drei Jahren einen Therapieteich für unseren Hund gebaut. Das hat auch alles gut funktoniert, der Teich war ohne Besatz (außer __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken) und mittlerweile haben sich __ Molche, __ Frösche und allerlei Kleingetier dort gut eingelebt. Nun ist es so, dass unser Lisbetchen leider vor 7 Wochen verstorben ist und wenn ich jetzt so in den hundlosen Teich __ blicke, dann möchte ich gerne was ändern. Da Lisbeth den Teich ja nun leider nicht mehr braucht, könnten ihn andere Tiere nutzen. Ich denke also darüber nach,nun doch Fische einzusetzen. Die Wasserqualität habe ich checken lassen, alles prima. Ich habe eine schwimmende Insel gebastelt,damit die Fische neben den Flachwasserzonen auf der ehemaligen "Freifläche", also der Hundeschwimmstrecke etwas zum vertstecken finden bzw. Schatten,wenn die Sonne mittags draufsteht und ich habe mich informiert, ob nun die Libellenlarven die Fische anknabbern, oder eben nicht. Und genau hierauf finde ich keine Antwort. Ja ? Nein ? Nur kleine Fische und Kaulquappen ? (die sind im Übrigen leider alles weg - es war ein ganzer Haufen Laich, sind auch geschlüpft, aber waren dann nie wieder gesehen). Zwei Minifrösche waren danach da, aber das wars auch schon. Aber es sind ne Menge Libellenlarven im Teich. Riesen Dinger so um die 5cm. Wenn ich mit dem Kescher durchgehe, kann ich pro Ladungmindestens 4-5 Stück wieder ins Wasser schnicken. Ich weiß, dass man die nicht töten darf (was ich auch nie tun würde), aber wenn sie tatsächlich die Fischis anknabbern, dann wäre das ja auch fies, quasi Lebendfutter in Form von Fischen einzusetzen. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen

Danke schonmal und lieben Gruß
Jule


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2018)

Grundsätzliche Antwort: nein, die Libellenlarven "knabbern" die Fische nicht an. Knabbern klingt in dem Zusammenhang etwas belustigend, deshalb hab ich´s in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.
Brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, selbst wenn mal eine Larve etwas Appetit finden sollte, das gibt keinen Schaden am Fischbestand. Ehrlich,hatten wir auch alles jahrelang.

Gruß & hoffe geholfen zu haben, Andreas


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Jule,
ganz so einfach ist es doch nicht. Großlibellenlarven versuchen natürlich alles zu fressen, was sie festhalten können. (Wie eigentlich alle Tiere).
Ich habe schon beobachtet, wie eine Großlibellenlarve versuchte, einen erwachsenen Molch zu fangen. Nun ja, der Kerl hat sich freigestrampelt...aber ob er eine Verletzung davon getragen hat...keine Ahnung.
Für Jungfische (an was für Fische denkst du denn überhaupt?) sind Libellenlarven immer eine Gefahr...allerdings sind Fische für Libellenlarven (die ja nicht von Anfang an so groß sind) auch eine Gefahr.
Jeder frisst, was nur rein geht.
Meiner Erfahrung nach schwankt die Anzahl der Großlibellenlarven von Jahr zu Jahr erheblich. Ich hatte in meinem Teich auch Jahre, in denen ich überall nur diese Monster gesehen habe - dann gab es wieder Jahre ohne Libelleninvasion.
Ausrotten werden die Libellenlarven deine zukünftigen Fische sicherlich nicht...da ist das Gegenteil leider wahrscheinlicher.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2018)

Kaufe aber keine Goldfische bei so einem Teich. Nimm etwas kleineres wie Regenbogenelrizen, __ Moderlieschen oder wenn du die Fische sehen möchtest Goldelrizen.


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2018)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Jule,
> ganz so einfach ist es doch nicht. Großlibellenlarven versuchen natürlich alles zu fressen, was sie festhalten können. (Wie eigentlich alle Tiere).
> Ich habe schon beobachtet, wie eine Großlibellenlarve versuchte, einen erwachsenen Molch zu fangen. Nun ja, der Kerl hat sich freigestrampelt...aber ob er eine Verletzung davon getragen hat...keine Ahnung.
> Für Jungfische (an was für Fische denkst du denn überhaupt?) sind Libellenlarven immer eine Gefahr...allerdings sind Fische für Libellenlarven (die ja nicht von Anfang an so groß sind) auch eine Gefahr.
> ...



 ehrlich? Fressen die sich doch gegenseitig auf? Hätt ich nie gedacht und gesehen hab ich´s auch nicht. Aber Petra wenn du das sagst wird es so sein.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## dat.jule (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo guten Abend - Danke für Eure Antworten. Irgendwie wird man es wohl nie so ganz wissen - am besten kaufe ich mir ne Unterwasserwildkamera ;-)  Das es immer um fressen und gefressen werden geht, ist ja letzlich logisch. Wiegesagt - ich wollte nur nicht das große Gemetztel provozieren - da haben weder die Fische, noch ich etwas davon ;-)  Ich dachte eher an heimische Fischarten wie __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Bitterlinge ..... Goldfische wohl eher nicht. Moderlieschen sind eider um die Jahreszeit anscheinend nicht mehr zu bekommen, zumindest nicht bei mir in der Gegend. Mal sehen - ich werde morgen nochmal zum hiesigen Fischhändler fahren und mir die einzelnen Kandidaten begucken. Ich war übrigends noch einem anderen "Fachhandel" und da sagt die Verkäuferin wortwörtlich, ich solle alle Liebellenlarven rausfangen weil die alles auffressen, was so an Fischen da ist ..... kopfkratz ........


----------



## Ansaj (26. Juni 2018)

dat.jule schrieb:


> da sagt die Verkäuferin wortwörtlich, ich solle alle Liebellenlarven rausfangen weil die alles auffressen, was so an Fischen da ist .....



 Also dann hätte ich keinen Fisch mehr im Teich. Klar sind Libellenlarven Räuber, aber Fische haben ja auch eine hohe Reproduktionsrate um dem entgegen zu wirken. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Und das was diese Verkäuferin gesagt hat ist natürlich unter aller Kanone. Wenn man rein gar keine einheimische Flora und Fauna am Gewässer haben will, muss wohl ein Aqaurium her. 

Ein Tipp, wenn du hinfährst: Belasse es erstmal wirklich beim Gucken. Da gibt es ja noch einiges zu klären, z.B. brauchen Bitterlinge __ Muscheln und Muscheln brauchen Sand (o.Ä) als Bodengrund und Elritzen brauchen kühles, sauerstoffreiches Wasser mit Strömung...

Gucke auch mal hier im Flohmarkt (oder ebay Kleinanzeigen), da wird oft Fischnachwuchs abgegeben. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## dat.jule (26. Juni 2018)

ja, die Dame wollte mir auch gleich Shubunkins aufs Auge drücken, obwohl ich gesagt hatte, dass ich heimische Fische möchte. Bin ja kein Japaner ...... lach ..... ;-)  Teichmuscheln wohnen 7 Stück bei uns und bis auf eine (ich nenne sie Fluchtmuschel), die immer wieder vom sandigen ins unsandige marschiert, gehts es denen gut. Also der kleinen Fluchti geht es auch gut  - die scheint halt anders zu sein, als ihre Kollegen   Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle nochmal beraten lassen, bevor ich Fische kaufe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2018)

Hi Jule,

die Larven von __ Kleinlibellen sind nur für frischgeschlüpfte, noch nicht besonders schimmfähige Fischbrut (vor allem wenn sie noch mit Dottersack am Boden liegen) gefährlich, größere Fischchen ab 1-2cm erwischen sie  kaum mehr
(die vollkommen unbegründeten Panik-Hypes und  "Horrorgeschichten" über angeblich ganze Aquarien leerfressenden, mit Pflanzen eingeschleppte subtropisch-/tropische Kleinlibellenlarven kennt Ansaj ja auch aus den Aquarienforen)

"adulte" Großlibellenlarven sind zwar schon in der Lage ab und an auch mal ein agileres Fischchen mit 3-4cm zu erwischen aber meißt auch nur dann wenn welche sind die z.B nachts direkt am Boden stehend ruhen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (6. Jan. 2021)

Geiles Thema... Mein Mann will im Frühjahr, wenn die 4500 ltr. Wanne eingebaut ist, "vielleicht" doch ein paar kleine Fische. 
Ich möchte meine Libellenlarven schlüpfen und gedeihen sehen. Es überwintern gerade ca. 20 Stück Larven in meinem 500 ltr. Miniteich. 
Also ich hätte gerne Futter für die Larven - aber nicht anders rum... Strömung hab ich keine - also werden es __ Moderlieschen?


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2021)

Oder ein paar Aquariumfische die er dann im Winter mit nach drinnen nehmen kann.
So habt ihr beide was davon. Die kleinen fressen wenn dann Mückenlarven oder Daphnien aber keine Libellenlarven. Und er hat seine Fische sogar das ganze Jahr


----------

